# Crazy long green algae in new setup: is there a thread for this already?



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for advice on how to deal with this crazy-growing long bright green algae. The tank has been flooded for a week and a bit. The lighting was too much and this stuff went berserk. I will post a photo as soon as I can.

Just wondering if there are some threads already out there that I could read.

It looks to me like thread algae. 

There are no fish in the tank yet. I'm running co2 at 4 bubbles second. Plants were pearling nicely. The lighting was too high but now(as of last night) it's back to 9 hours/day.
I haven't had time to test water parameters yet. I've been away.

More soon.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If it is thread algae it is due to having to high Iron levels.

Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is a pic of the algae...







[/URL][/IMG]

I siphoned up most of it with a water change. Still lots in the tank though. I will try dosing metricide 14 for a week and see what that does. I have tested my water and all seems fine. I even wonder if my tank is already cycled as I got 0 amonia, 0 nitrite and 0 nitrate. pH is 6.8. KH is 4, GH is 6.

I am trying to find out what an appropriate dose of metricide would be for a 90gal tank. My current research has it at 9 to 10 mLs.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

kacairns said:


> If it is thread algae it is due to having to high Iron levels.
> 
> Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish


What a great link! Thanks! That cladophora sounds a nightmare...


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

I've had a similar problems in the past and I feel your pain. What kind of lights are you running btw? 

If I may suggest, try this for 1-2 weeks.

1. Turn down the light to 5 hrs a day.
2. Daily water change, try to suck up this algae much as you can in the process. Use tooth brush too.
3. Get 3-4 true SAE. They are hungry and ready to clean it up. When they get too big, return it to pet shop.

I struggled with this algae problem for a long time but in the end, this worked for me. Your experience and results may differ.

Good luck.
Tommy


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Tommy
Lighting is two 54w bulbs at the moment. The fixture is a quad.
I have an algae clean-up crew on stand-by but didn't think the tank is cycled yet. Maybe another week.
I have reduced my lights, I will do another water change when I get a chance, I will also dose the metricide along with some ferts to tip the balance.
I also have a UV sterilizer running and that should help


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Dosing metricide will likely help a lot. That algae should largely go away when the tank cycles. Algae eaters will eat that stuff once you get them in there.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Or you can try the Hydrogen peroxide trick~


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Three days of metricide and the algae turned from bright green to dull green. Something happened! I did a 25% w/c tonight and sucked up more algae. Tricky to do off the plants as this is a new build and I'm not sure how well the plants are rooted yet! Then I Put in the algae clean-up crew. I'm calling this tank cycled! Don't want my delicate plants to succumb to the algae. Shrimp got to work right away. Munch munch munch.


----------

